# If YOU NEED HELP IN N.J.



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

We're always on the road in Somerset & Hunterdon Counties during the snow.
If anybody needs a hand of any kind give us a yell.
Email for cell numbers or questions.
MJ

[email protected]


----------

